# SAT II's for DOW



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

i know the minimum crap of 550 but lets face it,
they're not taking them,
but what i REALLY wanna know is, (no on freaking answers..)
HOW MUCH WERE THE SCORES OF THE PEOPLE WHO GOT ACCEPTED INTO DOW?
and that also goes for Shifa, im so tired of hearing this *550* , i want to know
the score i need that i will be definately accepted,
im already screwed for chem im guessing b/c i got a 680,
but bio im hoping to get a 700+ along with math..
any thoughts or suggesssstion? :happy:


----------



## theamazingbil (May 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure if you meet the 550 for each you will get in. Lots of kids leave or don't show up and there are many vacant seats. Plus, you are applying earlier than a good bunch of people, so don't worry about it too much. Try your best, I guess, but don't sweat it because they will let you in with a 550-650 I think. They are fairly new and just trying to attract students so they have to keep it kind of easy to get admitted for the time being.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks so much! 
however I don't want to take any riskss..
are you a current student?


----------



## theamazingbil (May 21, 2010)

Yeah, It's best not to take a risk, but I'm sure that a 680 is a great score compared to scores the may have admitted before. No, I am not haha, but I hope to be. I've just done as much research as virtually possible on it and I know some people that go there. They really like it so I'm sure you'll have fun. Are you planning on taking the June 4th SAT?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

yuppp i am
and do you noe any of the people's SAT scores that got inn??


----------



## theamazingbil (May 21, 2010)

I'm applying next year, though.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

yes, but do you know any of the people's SAT scores who were admitted?


----------



## theamazingbil (May 21, 2010)

The people I know got in through the IBCC equivalence I think, but I'll try to ask around and find out what some other kids got. Don't worry though, It's not that competitive at all right now. Maybe it will be in the future, but seeing as no one really wishes to go to Pakistan anymore especially after the whole Bin Laden thing this year, you have a good chance. How are you planning on studying?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

I know but i didnt get into AKU, it was a real let down..
and shifa they're saying you need atleast 2 7oo's now,
and i really hope to God you're right, and what do you mean
how am i planning on studying?
and yes this is my way of "Asking around" by opening a forum
lol , but as you can see these days, no one says any thing,
they don't help anyone once they get in


----------



## theamazingbil (May 21, 2010)

Wow, did AKU give you a reason why they rejected you? Or was it because you failed the entrance test? I don't know why but I never liked them too much.

I'm not sure but from what I've heard some people that go to Dow Int'l are not really bright at all. Shifa sounds a bit better. If you can get in there I think you should try. I'm unsure if I am going to Pakistan at all but I have to stay in Karachi so I don't have too many options. 

And yeah, you are totally right, some people don't like to help but this forum is a great place...just depends sometimes.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

ya the entrance test, i made list 2 but idk when that will show up
b/c i got my rejection, however, i just really need to know some of the grades
i mean i would b happy anywhere at this point


----------



## theamazingbil (May 21, 2010)

Haha, Okay. I'll ask around later today and try to get back to you. If you can get 650 in each you're probably really safe. Pakistan's really not the best place at the moment, you will have to overcome a few hurdles before coming back to practice in the states. Plus, the tuition is quite expensive without loans, but I don't know your financial situation, so it may not be a problem.
Not to get off-topic, But is a US school no longer an option for you? It is the safest path.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

haha im far beyond that im a pretty sure im going to Paki,
ive had family dat went there and its good
im a hard worker,lol


----------



## theamazingbil (May 21, 2010)

That's good! Yeah, I'm only going because I don't really mind if I don't come back to the states. There are so many other places you can get a residency like Dubai, etc.
That's great, I'm sure if you're a hard-worker you can get through it. For Dow, the boys hostel is apparently run-down at the moment so you might have to live with family and find transport to and from school. I'm not sure if they are fixing this yet. Are you planning on visiting before you go? As for me, I'm going in July and trying to get a tour of the campus.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

lmfao im a girl, this is my brothers account so i think im fine


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

and yessss im visittting, however for liek a couple days before semester


----------



## theamazingbil (May 21, 2010)

hahaha, so am i! crap, I've been thinking you were a dude the whole time..
okay, well good luck to you! I'm 100% sure you will get in, but I'll ask for the scores with my relatives on skype.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

yes yes yesss seriously thank you soooooooo much!!
lets keep this forum aliive though, post their scores on heree


----------



## theamazingbil (May 21, 2010)

Yeah, of course. I'll post them as soon as I hear.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

alrighttt, do you think you can get them by today?
and can you also ask them the application procedure,
i sent them my application for dow thru email
i need pretty much as much details i can get


----------



## theamazingbil (May 21, 2010)

I'm really not sure. I only talk to them on weekends :/
But sure, I'll tell you whatever I find out.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

alright thats cool,and what are you expecting on ur SATiis?
how are you planning to study for them


----------



## theamazingbil (May 21, 2010)

I mean I'm not going to prepare too much because I'm taking AP Bio and I already took physics honors this year. But I'm expecting about a 600-700; in that range. Have you taken any APs?

I'm just going to study by using a couple old review books from some friends If I can get my hands on them.


----------



## theamazingbil (May 21, 2010)

When did you turn in your application? and have you heard back? 
My uncle is close friends with one of the head doctors there so I'm going to figure out everything about everything there is to know this summer.


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

I don't really know about what they will accept or not but I think I will agree with what you have been told.

They will accept anything above 550 as long as people are willing to go there. Its the Nustians who should worry about high SAT scores.

But I think you should know competiotion is really tough in this world and just pray hard, work hard and get your 700s.
Sorry....800! In sha ALLAH!


Aim high!


Btw, safer to apply through IBCC.


----------



## theamazingbil (May 21, 2010)

Thank you for that helpful information!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

theamazingbil said:


> When did you turn in your application? and have you heard back?
> My uncle is close friends with one of the head doctors there so I'm going to figure out everything about everything there is to know this summer.


i never handed in my app yet..im going to in a week or so
but my SAT ii's are the problemm #sad


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Courage said:


> I don't really know about what they will accept or not but I think I will agree with what you have been told.
> 
> They will accept anything above 550 as long as people are willing to go there. Its the Nustians who should worry about high SAT scores.
> 
> ...


what do you mean apply through IBCC?
don't you HAVE TO send your papers to IBCC to get evaluated no matter what ?


----------



## AhmadNizami (Sep 22, 2010)

talib said:


> what do you mean apply through IBCC?
> don't you HAVE TO send your papers to IBCC to get evaluated no matter what ?


Yea do explain that. btw talib you said you had relatives who did their medical in pakistan and it was all good. did they come back to the states/canada and actually started practicing? explain it a bit. thank you.


----------



## theamazingbil (May 21, 2010)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure you have to get evaluated by IBCC before everything is finalized or else you're headed for a load of problems.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

yeah i know, i have to send dem soon


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

AhmadNizami said:


> Yea do explain that. btw talib you said you had relatives who did their medical in pakistan and it was all good. did they come back to the states/canada and actually started practicing? explain it a bit. thank you.


yes they have i have one relative frm kingeds and passed in a heart beat
and a whole bunch of family friends from kingeds and aku
and they were find
i did noe about sum1 frm pindi med however, that could not, but the rest were fine
its only your effort, the teachers don't put it in your brain, they just provide you the tools,
and my family has extraordinary workers, and my uncle actually helped build one of the medical colleges he donated to dow and helped shifa alot


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

DIMC has an option right?

Either apply through SAT II OR through IBCC Equivalence.


And yes, we have to have an Equivalence no matter what.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

damn yo i heard they take off 20 points from your accumulative high school GPA when they evaluate


----------



## AhmadNizami (Sep 22, 2010)

wait i still dont understand what you mean by "apply through SAT II OR through IBCC Equivalence.". I know that you need to do equivalence first, then private colleges require an entry test which you can replace by your SAT scores. explain please and thank you.



talib said:


> damn yo i heard they take off 20 points from your accumulative high school GPA when they evaluate


yeah i know thats crazy. but i heard/read somewhere that its 10, not 20.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

ya something like that, 
but I heard from a person friend..she had a 100 av.
and they took off 20 points and she went on merit


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

What I mean is that, it is not important to submit your SAT scores to DIMC. Your Equivalence alone will do. This is because DIMC does not have an entry test, unlike DOW. 
DIMC wants EITHER SAT II OR Equivalence.
It's upto us.
DIMC has no entry test.
This is to make things easier for overseas Pakistanis/foreign students.

Hope its clear now and I am not wrong.


----------



## AhmadNizami (Sep 22, 2010)

Courage said:


> What I mean is that, it is not important to submit your SAT scores to DIMC. Your Equivalence alone will do. This is because DIMC does not have an entry test, unlike DOW.
> DIMC wants EITHER SAT II OR Equivalence.
> It's upto us.
> DIMC has no entry test.
> ...


OH okay...thank you. that explains a lot. btw does king edward, CMH Lahore, and Shifa have an entry test for over seas? and if they do, can they be replaced by the SATs?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

sorry i have no ideaa..i wanna find out about kingeds though


----------



## Adeel123 (May 27, 2011)

well all i heard is people who applied very early as in the first 10 to 20 students out of the 100 seats they were taken in quite easily with scores ranging from 550 to 650 easily , now since many seats are taken the competition is higher for the remaining seats so obviously the ones with better score would fare only


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

hahaha ya buh dows w.e its not a big of a deal
im gonna get 700's on my sat's so it shouldn't be hard for me


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

Any idea how many seats have been taken so far?
And as they will have to wait for our equivalence till late August, would that hurt our chances?


----------



## Adeel123 (May 27, 2011)

well when i checked my status for this year including my seat around 36 seats had already been taken and that was like in the middle of last month


----------



## theamazingbil (May 21, 2010)

hey Talib, sorry i didnt get back for a while.
I talked to my relatives. they know kids that got in with 670, 650..those types of scores..so you'll be fine.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

alright thankss


----------



## theamazingbil (May 21, 2010)

Which college would you prefer to go to in Pakistan?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

my first choice is Shifa
second is kingeds and third is dow,
but however,
did you hear about king eds admissionsss?
are they over yet??
i tried calling for 2 hours last nite and no one pickedd


----------



## summergirl (Mar 3, 2012)

anyone know the scores SAT II scores for this year. I am not asking the minimum 550 lol


----------



## seltiksfan (Sep 4, 2010)

I was accepted and my scores were 670,660,680. They gave me a letter of confirmation... but i haven't sent in the money yet. I will soon so they can reserve my seat for sure.


----------



## purple18 (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a question. I haven't taken physics in high school....would that be a problem?


----------



## seltiksfan (Sep 4, 2010)

Im not really sure because i took physics... but at DIMC i don't think it will be a problem, as long as u do well on you physics subject test.


----------



## seltiksfan (Sep 4, 2010)

HEy you guys... i have made a new thread for the DIMC Class of 2017. prospective students can post their questions in that thread.

Here is the link.

http://medstudentz.com/showthread.php?4869-DIMC-CLASS-OF-2017&highlight=DIMC+class+of+2017


----------



## purple18 (Apr 6, 2012)

thanks! but I heard you can take math or physics....I'm taking math...I hope that isn't a problem! when did you apply? Should I apply asap. Or wait until end of may/june?


----------



## seltiksfan (Sep 4, 2010)

Its better to apply now than later. So i would advise you to apply now if you have your SAT subject test scores. yeah some people took math in lieu of physics.
so i think you will be fine. 

DIMC has had the brochure and the application up for 2012 session up for a while now.


----------



## kanzzz (Jul 10, 2011)

hey!
i have done o'levels from saudi arabia and now currently i'm doing f.sc (pre medical) from lahore and i'm planning on to apply for a private college. but can i too apply on the basis of sat's? or will i have to give the entry test  ???


----------

